

Narayana Murthy's success mantras for entrepreneurs - dreamz
http://specials.rediff.com/money/2009/apr/27slde5-narayana-murthy-interview-part-3.htm

======
diego
_1\. You must have an idea whose value to the market should be expressible in
a simple sentence, not a complex or a compound sentence_

From <http://www.infosys.com/about/what-we-do/default.asp>

Six paragraphs, tiny font. This is the second paragraph:

"Infosys defines, designs and delivers technology-enabled business solutions
that help Global 2000 companies win in a Flat World. Infosys also provides a
complete range of services by leveraging our domain and business expertise and
strategic alliances with leading technology providers."

------
FraaJad
This is a poorly written article, typical of rediff.

Read this recent interview of NRN by Tehelka (Apr/25 ed.)
[http://www.tehelka.com/story_main41.asp?filename=Bu250409the...](http://www.tehelka.com/story_main41.asp?filename=Bu250409the_rich.asp)

instead, if you are interested in hearing what he has to say.

However, the interview does not have a "entrepreneurship" only focus.

------
plinkplonk
[Due Disclosure - I am Indian and live in Bangalore and have friends who work
in Infosys]

Mr Murthy started a body shopping company. Entrepreneur? certainly, by
definition of the word.

But not along the lines of the startup founders discussed here on HN. At best
the analogy would be to someone who starts a consulting company.

PS: I say "body shop" Infosys says it "provides a complete range of services
by leveraging our domain and business expertise and strategic alliances with
leading technology providers"

;-)

~~~
screwperman
One of your older comments might be worth adding:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62993>

_Most of his speeches (and Nandan Nilekani's for that matter) are ghost
written, by a small team of smart MBA s from local elite schools like
IIMs(Indian Institute Of Management). One of my school buddies is on that team
that's how I know._

~~~
SingAlong
plinkplonk nailed it!!!

In Infosys, they make people slog for 12hrs a day + extra work hours per day
if the project isn't completed by time. People complain of tight schedules
that are almost impossible and no time to learn new tech.

Also the 6-month maternity leave for women has been reduced to 3 months now. A
friend's wife who recently gave birth to a child, was told a strict "no", even
when she said she would take the 3-month maternity leave and work at home for
the another 3-months after which she would get back to her normal work
schedule. (she then quit her job).

So where does Narayan Murthy's easy-work-schedule for women, "we support women
empowerment" mean? He recently wrote a guest column on how Infosys supports
women and told abt all the facilities they weren't even providing on paper.

Also another funny thing, just a couple weeks ago, I read an interview by
Nandan Nilekani in which he said that Infosys won't be laying of any of their
workforce (article headlined in the newspaper's business page). 3 days later
they layoff 2600 and it's in a small column in the newspaper's business page.

People should rather look for some stuff from people like Guy Kawasaki, Sam
Altman or whoever's done it. I often listen/read abt people who do it for
their first time and talk abt their experience and how they did it. Each have
their own way of doing it and the business is different and it's fun to know
how the other guy did it.

[full disclosure: I'm from Bangalore too. And also have a couple of relatives
and a lot of friends who work at Infosys]

P.S: I respect Murthy for what he's done/achieved, but not for what he talks
(all the common stuff and total bullshit).

------
jerryji
You need bread... but that is easy, or else you just eat cake.

------
knightinblue
_You need funds. . . but that is easy, finance is not a problem._

Yeah, if you're Murthy funds are no problem at all.

~~~
mailanay
No really, money is one of the easiest resource to get (as compared to other
things needed to succeed).

